# Sphagnum Moss



## massaman (Jun 7, 2009)

i was thinking of maybe getting some Sphagnum Moss from lowes and wonder how much should i use for say a 3 gallon tank and how often would i need to mist or keep it moist or damp?


----------



## Rick (Jun 7, 2009)

I use it and for that I would put 1/4" to 1/2" on the bottom. Get it DAMP, not soaking or dripping wet. Remoisten it when it is almost dry.


----------



## massaman (Jun 11, 2009)

the only kind they had was the miracle gro sphagnum moss and it was like not in strands but more ground up so would this still work and it said it makes like 8 quarts of material!Also got a small bag of gravel and wanted to put a layer of gravel down then put the moss on top of that!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> the only kind they had was the miracle gro sphagnum moss and it was like not in strands but more ground up so would this still work and it said it makes like 8 quarts of material!Also got a small bag of gravel and wanted to put a layer of gravel down then put the moss on top of that!


It will work. You don't need the gravel.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jun 11, 2009)

was it dark and like mulch? I got that once by mistake and couldnt wet it for nothing! still here sitting in a bag :{


----------



## massaman (Jun 11, 2009)

this is what i bought

http://ace.imageg.net/graphics/product_ima...-1042852reg.jpg

just wonder if i should try to mix it with water and lay it out in the tank and still use it or just make use of it in gardening instead!


----------



## massaman (Jun 11, 2009)

i was also going to lay down some vinyl mesh then put some moss on top then another piece of vinyl mesh then one more layer of the moss and just spritz that!


----------



## Rick (Jun 11, 2009)

massaman said:


> i was also going to lay down some vinyl mesh then put some moss on top then another piece of vinyl mesh then one more layer of the moss and just spritz that!


THat's really more complicated than you need. Just soak it in some water. The kind I buy is called Orchid Moss and comes in a brick shape. It is very clean.


----------



## massaman (Jun 11, 2009)

how often would it need to be changed though?Will be kind hard to change when i have nymphs in the same tank though in a month!


----------



## Rick (Jun 12, 2009)

massaman said:


> how often would it need to be changed though?Will be kind hard to change when i have nymphs in the same tank though in a month!


I raise nymphs in 32 oz insect cups. It really lasts a long time and by the time you actually need to change it it they should be larger. Then you remove mantis, clean tank. Replace moss and mantis.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt] :angry: [/SIZE]Stay away from the Peat moss, it's for gardening you can mix it for reps to lay there eggs in, or for hide's. But look out for Miracle-Gro for that they add things to there mixes. Ok just a note peat moss is good to add to A new planting bed, I think


----------

